
How Netflix pivoted to streaming video after seeing YouTube’s potential - kposehn
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/13/16288364/streampunks-book-excerpt-youtube-netflix-pivot-video
======
soylentcola
I know this is probably secondary to the overall point of the article, but
since I saw this bit:

> "...the most significant consequence of YouTube’s revenue sharing has been
> the democratization of the job of internet content creator. Every month, we
> deposit money into the accounts of millions of creators around the world.
> That money is what helps a streampunk get his or her start."

I put ads on a few goofy videos I made years ago and shared. Figured it was
worth a try, even if only for some beer money. To date, I've made...just under
$40.

Now, granted, I haven't even tried to do any sort of promotion or followups or
any of the things you need to do in order to build and grow a channel, so
that's fine. The part that sucks is that I can't even cash it out unless I've
made at least $100.

I'd even be happy if they only paid cash out over $100 but let me transfer
lower amounts to Google Play credit. At least it would give me some "play
money" to buy apps or fund subscriptions.

~~~
corobo
Can you not make more goofy videos and share them too? I've done likewise and
had it cash out a few times at this point without much effort.

